# Goldfish- Stomach Inflated, Tried Peas & Anti-Bacterial Meds



## Yasowhat (Jun 20, 2008)

*Goldfish- Stomach Inflated, Tried Peas & Anti-Bacterial*

Hey there, my goldfish of about 2 years seems to be having a swim bladder issue, from what I've researched. I've tried feeding him peas, but he can't swim upright and therefore fails to do so. I've also tried an anti-bacterial medicine [Pimafix Anti-Fungal Fish Remedy].

This has been like this for 2 months or more now, and he's at a point where he can't stay upright at all.

I can supply a picture upon request if it's necessary, otherwise I'm just looking for some tips or remedies anyone here knows of.

Thank you in advanced,
Ross L.

[tl;dr - Fish has swim bladder problem, can't stay upright, tried remedies, didn't work]


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Could you read fill out the information asked for in the link below?

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=882


----------



## Yasowhat (Jun 20, 2008)

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) - 5 Gallon
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? Freshwater
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? 2-3 Years
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) - 2 Goldfish
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? No
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? n/a
7. What make/model filter are you using?
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? No
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? None
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 1 week, 25%
11. How often do you perform water changes? Twice a month or so
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? Nutrafin Max, daily
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? None
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? Swim Bladder
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. - Don't have a test kit
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? Don't have
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank? 2-3 years ago, they behaved like fish.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello there
would you be able to say what filter you have please.
something to try........
pre soak the flake food or pellets for about 15 mins befor you feed it
to your fish.this way it will be better for him,so he won't be
gulping in air whilst feeding,then the food swelling in the stomache.
water changes every week,with a gravel vac,gold fish are heavy pollutors
and in a small space they will mess the water quickly.
a test kit will be of good use to you,because although the water may look clean,it may be very unhealthy for the fish.


----------



## Yasowhat (Jun 20, 2008)

It's an Aqua-Tech aquarium, it all came as a package with the tank itself. It's 5 gallons and it is a hexagon shaped case. I can't seem to find an exact name (or even a website for the company) online.

- As for soaking the food in water, do you mean in a cup of tap water, or in a cup of the aquarium water?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

AquaTech is a subsidiary of Marineland. Not to sound like a commercial, but Marineland is one of the most trusted names in the hobby. One of my tanks is one of those AquaTech starter kits, too. I've had no problems with it at all. Just had to add the stuff that was missing from the kit (like a heater, which you don't need since you've got goldfish) and I was all set. I've been generally pleased with the filter that came with the kit.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
yeah some tank water is perfect.,then just tip it a little at a time,
so you don't have any leftover,


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Two goldfish in a 5 gallon? Those are very messy fish who require at least 10 times that size to start out with. I'm trying not to sound harsh, because I'm sure the pet store told you this was fine, but unfortunately they majorly misinformed you.

What you need to do right away is find out your water parameters. My guess is that you have high ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels which are the root of your problems.


----------

